# Windows Explorer Question - Folder Text Color?



## XLML (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi,

The text color of some Windows Explorer folders is now Blue.  I believe that the original text color was Black.  Any idea of how to change to Black?

Thanks,
XLML
Using Windows XP Professional


----------



## starl (Dec 9, 2004)

Sounds like compressed folders.

Go to Folder Options, View, scroll down to "Show encrypted or compressed NTFS files in color" - uncheck it if you want them black.


----------



## XLML (Dec 9, 2004)

Thats it!  Thanks for the quick response.
XLML


----------

